# New Petzl 2017 Headlamp Models...



## bigfoot (Jan 19, 2017)

Thought we could use an ongoing thread to discuss all of Petzl's new 2017 headlamp models. Looks like they have made quite a few changes to the lineup, some big, some small. They've also added a "CORE" rechargeable battery option that fits all of the lights below except the e+LITE.

Personally, I picked up a new Tikkina model and so far I'm pretty impressed, especially considering the $19 and change MSRP. It's smaller and lighter than the older model, and while I have no idea what LED they are using, the beam is nice and floody, with a good tint. Supposedly you can run alkaline / NiMH / lithiums in these new lights (using Eneloops here). Looking forward to trying out the new e+LITE, which should make a good addition to a couple of survival kits.

*Unregulated headlamps:

e+LITE - still takes coin cells, cloth strap and plastic storage case returns, upgraded to 50 lumens max.
Tikkina - upgraded to 3 modes / 150 lumens max.
Tikka - GITD marker, whistle, red output, reflective markings, 200 lumens max.
Tactikka - similar to Tikka, but subdued strap markings and no GITD. Whistle, red output, 200 lumens max.
Zipka - same as Tikka features, but non-adjustable (doesn't tilt).

*Regulated headlamps with their "Constant Lighting" technology:

Actik - 5 / 100 / 300 lumens max, along with red output, reflective strap, whistle.
Actik CORE - same as Actik, but comes with new CORE rechargeable battery.
Tactikka+ RGB - 250 lumens max, RGB secondary LEDs, subdued strap markings, no whistle.
Tactikka+ - 250 lumens max, but only a Red secondary LED, subdued strap markings, no whistle.

The new headlamps have made it to Petzl's main page:
https://www.petzl.com/NL/en/Sport/Lighting

Link to new e+LITE specs:
https://www.petzl.com/US/EN/Professional/Ultra-compact-headlamps/ePLUSLITE#.WIEPe7Fh1uU

Here's a gratuitous shot of the new Tikkina:


----------



## Tachead (Jan 19, 2017)

bigfoot said:


> Thought we could use an ongoing thread to discuss all of Petzl's new 2017 headlamp models. Looks like they have made quite a few changes to the lineup, some big, some small. They've also added a "CORE" rechargeable battery option that fits all of the lights below except the e+LITE.
> 
> Personally, I picked up a new Tikkina model and so far I'm pretty impressed, especially considering the $19 and change MSRP. It's smaller and lighter than the older model, and while I have no idea what LED they are using, the beam is nice and floody, with a good tint. Supposedly you can run alkaline / NiMH / lithiums in these new lights (using Eneloops here). Looking forward to trying out the new e+LITE, which should make a good addition to a couple of survival kits.
> 
> ...



The "CORE" battery is nothing new. I have been using one in my Tikka XP 2 for around 4 years. It is a nice unit and I prefer it to using primaries. It adds regulation to your light and allows you to adjust the regulation as well via USB and computer software.


----------



## OldmanRon (Jan 19, 2017)

Tachead said:


> The "CORE" battery is nothing new. I have been using one in my Tikka XP 2 for around 4 years. It is a nice unit and I prefer it to using primaries. It adds regulation to your light and allows you to adjust the regulation as well via USB and computer software.



I am not sure, but I think that you "may" be mistaken about the ability to "regulate" the 2017 Core battery pack with software. I've had the new 2017 Tikka for a couple of weeks now ... one of the first ones in Canada. It's a huge deal at just $30 U.S. or $38 CAN.

I have researched the hell out of it, and zero mention of that "programmable" feature of the Core battery pack ... which right now isn't even available in Canada. It's just a "dumb" battery pack. If the "regulation technology" isn't already in the headlamp ... using the Core in the 2017 Classic (unregulated) Tikka and Tikkina isn't going to _*add*_ that ability.

Maybe offer a link? I have been wrong (many times) before ... 

I am so impressed with that cool little Tikka that I immediately ordered another one ... as a gift or whatever. It was shipped from B.C. yesterday.

Ron


----------



## Tachead (Jan 19, 2017)

OldmanRon said:


> I am not sure, but I think that you "may" be mistaken about the ability to "regulate" the 2017 Core battery pack with software. I've had the new 2017 Tikka for a couple of weeks now ... one of the first ones in Canada. It's a huge deal at just $30 U.S. or $38 CAN.
> 
> I have researched the hell out of it, and zero mention of that "programmable" feature of the Core battery pack ... which right now isn't even available in Canada. It's just a "dumb" battery pack. If the "regulation technology" isn't already in the headlamp ... using the Core in the new Classic Tikka and Tikkina isn't going to add that ability.
> 
> Maybe offer a link? I have been wrong (many times) before ...



Sorry for the confusion, I just looked on Petzl's site and it appears there is now a new version of the CORE. I was unaware they released a new version with the same name. It appears to be a considerable downgrade from the older version I have however aside from having a slightly higher capacity. The older version I have uses Petzl's OS software and can add regulation to whatever headlamp its added to. You can also control the output levels, runtime, and regulation via the software. 

Here is the CORE I have...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NnjX8vSb1M

I liked my Tikka XP 2 with the CORE battery but, rarely use it now as I have moved on from Petzl and found much better headlamps from other companies. My Petzl's were always reliable for me but, they just fall short in many areas now compared to the competition. I doubt I will buy another Petzl until they improve and offer the performance and features that some of the other companies offer. Hopefully they will step up their game going forward because they make great headlamps and have some innovative features.


----------



## OldmanRon (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey TacHead,

Thanks for the clarification.Yes, I was guessing that you might have been referring to the original/earlier Core rechargeable-battery pack. I seem to remember that it was in a clear translucent case, but I knew absolutely nothing (until I watched your great link) about its technical specs/ability. The "regulating/programmable" feature that you (and the link) describe must have been removed from the 2017 version because it was preferable (cheaper, or more robust) to have it right in the higher-end headlamps from the get-go.

For most average folks, I still feel that the new $38 (in Canada) Tikka is the absolute catsass. Comfy. Tiny. Two-hundred lumens which most folks rarely need. And a red-strobe visible from a chopper at night at 1000' ... 

I live in rural Alberta, and switched-out the Duracells (until springtime) for stupid-pricey Energizer Lithium Ultimate batteries ... after first confirming via email with Petzl Customer Support in Salt Lake City (less than 24-hour response time!) that those batteries were good-to-go. 

Ron


----------



## Tachead (Jan 19, 2017)

OldmanRon said:


> Hey TacHead,
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.Yes, I was guessing that you might have been referring to the original/earlier Core rechargeable-battery pack. I seem to remember that it was in a clear translucent case, but I know absolutely nothing about its technical specs/ability. The "regulating/programmable" feature that you describe must have been removed from the 2017 version because it was preferable (cheaper, or more robust) to have it right in the higher-end headlamps from the get-go.
> 
> ...



No problem. Yeah I am not sure why they removed it. It was a nice feature and added regulation to even the lower end headlamps. Maybe they wanted to keep it small but, still add to the capacity.

Yep, the new Tikka does seem like a very good deal at that price. Especially if it comes with the new CORE. 

Good plan. I live in Northern Ontario and also sometimes use Lithium primaries for their great cold weather performance.


----------



## OldmanRon (Jan 19, 2017)

Edit.


----------



## OldmanRon (Jan 19, 2017)

"Moved on from Petzl?"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfect_is_the_enemy_of_good

Never thought that I'd be quoting them guys ...


----------



## Tachead (Jan 20, 2017)

OldmanRon said:


> "Moved on from Petzl?"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfect_is_the_enemy_of_good
> 
> Never thought that I'd be quoting them guys ...



Yep, there is some stiff competition out there nowadays and aside from Petzl's adaptive lighting tech they are way behind the competition in many areas. I still like and use a lot of their climbing gear though.


----------



## OldmanRon (Jan 20, 2017)

Tachead said:


> Yep, there is some stiff competition out there nowadays and aside from Petzl's adaptive lighting tech they are way behind the competition in many areas. I still like and use a lot of their climbing gear though.



I understand that. I'm something of a Fenix AA fanboy myself ... I'm on my fourth Fenix headlamp (I've managed to lose two) and have given one as a gift. I bought the their TK40 years ago when it first appeared to much excitement and acclaim. And about a year after that I gave another TK40 to my best friend (a real hardcore outdoor guy who sometimes teaches our CAF SAR people) when he retired. He was over-the-moon. 

And when I ordered the Petzl Tikka just after Christmas I also ordered another state-a-the-art Fenix flashlight, the mighty E12. 

And I'm picking-up my second Petzl Tikka at the Post Office this morning. I buy whatever I want.


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah, they certainly aren't the fanciest or brightest headlamps out there, but what Petzl does offer is reliability and simplicity. I've got a Tikka Plus that is 12 years old and still going strong, angry purple 5mm LEDs and all.


----------



## OldmanRon (Jan 20, 2017)

bigfoot said:


> Yeah, they certainly aren't the fanciest or brightest headlamps out there, but what Petzl does offer is reliability and simplicity. I've got a Tikka Plus that is 12 years old and still going strong, angry purple 5mm LEDs and all.



Talking about power ... I was wondering if Olight might be offering a headband for their upcoming X9 flashlight ... described at length at about the mid-point of this Olight video from the Shot Show. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnDWKHte8pw&feature=youtu.be

"Better to light a candle than curse the darkness."


----------



## OldmanRon (Jan 20, 2017)

bigfoot said:


> Yeah, they certainly aren't the fanciest or brightest headlamps out there, but what Petzl does offer is reliability and simplicity.



Hmmm ... it sounds like you're describing _me_.


----------



## marinemaster (Jan 20, 2017)

Not sure what much better light you talking about. Petzl makes solid, reliable lights. I need 2 to 3 levels which they have. Tint is ok but plenty good. The main point and most important of a headlamp is to turn on every time and to stay on. That is what Petzl does. Nothing else matters, not levels, no tint, no other mumbo jumbo brands.


----------



## OldmanRon (Jan 21, 2017)

marinemaster said:


> Not sure what much better light you talking about. Petzl makes solid, reliable lights. I need 2 to 3 levels which they have. Tint is ok but plenty good. The main point and most important of a headlamp is to turn on every time and to stay on. That is what Petzl does. Nothing else matters, not levels, no tint, no other mumbo jumbo brands.



MarineMaster,

It looks like you're responding to an earlier post (#4 in this thread, from Tachead) and I fer-sure agree with you. 

Petzl walks the talk. Pulleys. Biners. You name it. They were the original cave men (and cave women too).


----------



## Tachead (Jan 21, 2017)

marinemaster said:


> Not sure what much better light you talking about. Petzl makes solid, reliable lights. I need 2 to 3 levels which they have. Tint is ok but plenty good. The main point and most important of a headlamp is to turn on every time and to stay on. That is what Petzl does. Nothing else matters, not levels, no tint, no other mumbo jumbo brands.



I am sorry but, you must have not tried some of the other brands offerings. And, what you need or want from a headlamp, is not what everyone else needs or wants too. As for tint, I have owned and used many Petzl headlamps over the years(I still own a couple) and still use a lot of their climbing gear. Every headlamp I have ever used from Petzl had tints from angry alien blue to bright purple to bright green and all were very cool in temperature with very low CRI(a terrible choice for many(most) headlamp applications imo). Most use low frequency PWM on their low modes as well which is quite annoying and hard on the eyes.

Many other manufactures headlamps offer better drop resistance, better waterproofing, better warranties, more features, better battery compatibility, better battery life/efficiency, more emitter and beam profile options, higher CRI, better tints, etc. 

Now, Petzl still makes good reliable headlamps, have some very innovative ideas like their reactive lighting technologies, and offer a decent value for some of their models. But, they have fallen behind in many areas compared to other companies and if you don't believe that then I suggest you try some other manufacturers models before you form your opinion. I have tried many different models from many different manufactures with prices ranging from less then twenty to hundreds of dollars and I am an avid rock climber, back country camper, hiker, hunter, fisherman, etc. so, my knowledge and opinions are backed by many hours of first hand experience in varying conditions ranging from snowstorms to torrential downpours to hot humid nights in temps from -45C to 45C.

I do hope that Petzl continues to evolve and improve their lighting products because I like them as a company and think they have some great ideas and designs.


----------



## marinemaster (Jan 28, 2017)

Petzl does not need anybody pity. What you taking about angry blue 20 years ago 5mm led, Petzl did not make them they bought from third party not only that but every light manufacturers has had the same angry blue. You very cunning in putting Petzl down. Thats not cool. And about batteries they make AA and AAA and Lithium, there is no issue there. There are more people working in mines that trust Petzl for decades and decades than your wild -45 to +45 degree change. Funny how you can be at the North Pole and Equator at the same time.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 28, 2017)

marinemaster said:


> Petzl does not need anybody pity. What you taking about angry blue 20 years ago 5mm led, Petzl did not make them they bought from third party not only that but every light manufacturers has had the same angry blue. You very cunning in putting Petzl down. Thats not cool. And about batteries they make AA and AAA and Lithium, there is no issue there. There are more people working in mines that trust Petzl for decades and decades than your wild -45 to +45 degree change. Funny how you can be at the North Pole and Equator at the same time.



I have never tried/owned a Petzl headlamp(I have tried/owned many different examples and models) that had a neutral or warm emitter(both much better for most headlamp tasks imo). And, I have also never seen one that had a nice tint(maybe I have bad luck). I can't say the same about other brands I have tried as many offer different emitter options ranging from warm to neutral to cool white and even high CRI. Hopefully Petzl will improve in these areas going forward. 

As for being cunning, I am just relaying my personal unbiased experiences. 

The problem with Petzl's batteries is aside from AA and AAA options(which always seem to be the same double or triple setup) they only have proprietary battery packs which can be hard to find in remote locations, are costly, and they seam to only use old/low capacity cells. Other companies let you pick your own cells in sizes ranging from single AA to 14500 to 16340 to 18350 to 18650 in whatever capacity(protected or unprotected) that you want. Petzl's efficiency/runtimes are also generally low compared to some other brands as are their mode options and output. 

I live in Canada and that is the temperature range we have where I am. Not to mention I travel as often as I can as well.

Again, I am not saying Petzl doesn't make good headlamps. I used them for years exclusively remember and still use a lot of their climbing gear(I even still own and use a couple of their headlamps). I am simply saying that I have found, after trying some other brands, better options. I do honestly wish that Petzl would improve on some of these issues so they could be more competitive and in line with other brands because I do like a lot of their ideas and designs.


----------



## Kaa_ (Jan 29, 2017)

Would the Aktic Core be compatible with the Tikka Adapt Kit to put it on my helmet? I have a Tikka XP attached to my helmet with the Adapt Kit.

If yes, I would maybe consider bying the Aktic Core.


----------



## ondra (Feb 1, 2017)

Do you have information on how long will the new regulated (constant output level) models operate on various intensities, please? I like the hybrid battery option very much, but did not find any relevant information on the performance.

I tried emailing a Petzl representative in my country (Czech republic), but she did not know. I stated my surprise with Petzl not providing this information as they did with previous models. The representative said the reason is that stating correct numbers actually made Petzl models seem worse that their competition. I agree with this as most other brands I looked at -Len Lenser (named Coast in the US), Fenix, Black Diamond - just state the maximum luminosity a maximum running time (until the light drops to something unusable like 5 lumens). It is difficult to find out whether their models are regulated and how long they last before they drop too much. This information is important to me since I'm looking for a headlamp for night trail running and need to make sure I have sufficient light for the whole event. 

Now I own Petzl Tikka+ and I'm happy with it. Unfortunatelly, on 110 lm it lasts only 2 hours, so I was looking for a headlamp, that would last longer.

Thank you


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 1, 2017)

Send an email to Petzl see what they say.


----------



## OldmanRon (Feb 3, 2017)

ondra said:


> Do you have information on how long will the new regulated (constant output level) models operate on various intensities, please? I like the hybrid battery option very much, but did not find any relevant information on the performance.
> 
> I tried emailing a Petzl representative in my country (Czech republic), but she did not know. I stated my surprise with Petzl not providing this information as they did with previous models. The representative said the reason is that stating correct numbers actually made Petzl models seem worse that their competition. I agree with this as most other brands I looked at -Len Lenser (named Coast in the US), Fenix, Black Diamond - just state the maximum luminosity a maximum running time (until the light drops to something unusable like 5 lumens). It is difficult to find out whether their models are regulated and how long they last before they drop too much. This information is important to me since I'm looking for a headlamp for night trail running and need to make sure I have sufficient light for the whole event.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I agree with MarineMaster (above). Send an email to Petzl USA. On the afternoon of January 12th I contacted them on their website with a question about using lithium batteries in my new Tikka, and at 9:00 the next morning I received a personal reply/answer via email from Kyle at Petzl headquarters in Salt Lake City in Utah. Great customer service!

I think that you may need "more" headlight for long trail runs at night. Lots of info and opinions on this sight ...


----------



## billcoe (Feb 7, 2017)

Fantastic news about the E-lite hitting 50 lumens. That might explain why they had them on sale so that I bought 4 of them a bit ago:-( LOL

Crap, the new one has a whistle on the headband, still runs off the 2 coin cells, comes with a case and they are still claiming 26 grams. For $29 I'm breaking out the credit card right now.

Interesting, says "SKU not available". (SKU: E02 P4). I'll try later. Oh yes.... she will be mine.


----------



## Kaa_ (Feb 9, 2017)

Kaa_ said:


> Would the Aktic Core be compatible with the Tikka Adapt Kit to put it on my helmet? I have a Tikka XP attached to my helmet with the Adapt Kit.
> 
> If yes, I would maybe consider bying the Aktic Core.



I have received my Actik Blue today.  It is a Tikka sized headlamp and fits with my Tikka Adapt Kit to mount it on my helmet.


----------



## Kaa_ (Feb 10, 2017)

The first impression is ok. My headlamp with the most burning hours is the Fenix HL60R at this moment. 

What I like on the Actik is the soft edges of the wide beam and the brighter red LED in comparison with the HL60R. The specs tells me it should burn 60h on 300 lumen. That is very long in comparison with HL60R that has 3h runtime on 400 lumen on paper with 1x 18650. Maybe the 60h runtime will be with the special Core accu instead of 3x AAA? The Actik is small and very light.

What I don't like is no memory function. It always starts in low or red. Also if you are planning to use in heavy rain you can have some concerns about IPX4. The color is this light is cooler than the Cree U2 of my HL60R. I like the warmer color of the HL60R more.


----------



## bigfoot (Feb 12, 2017)

billcoe said:


> Fantastic news about the E-lite hitting 50 lumens. That might explain why they had them on sale so that I bought 4 of them a bit ago:-( LOL
> 
> Crap, the new one has a whistle on the headband, still runs off the 2 coin cells, comes with a case and they are still claiming 26 grams. For $29 I'm breaking out the credit card right now.
> 
> Interesting, says "SKU not available". (SKU: E02 P4). I'll try later. Oh yes.... she will be mine.



Picked up one of the new e+Lite models up the other day (Cabela's has them), and unfortunately, right back it went. The mode switching was flaky, and the white LED had a bad blue / purple tint to it. (Totally possible that I got a lemon, too.)

I was surprised by the output, or seemingly lack thereof -- not much throw for 50 lumens, even compared to older 5mm LEDs. But granted, there is no optic whatsoever, just a bare LED covered by a piece of plastic for protection. So more of a floody beam pattern.

Will probably wait a bit, and give this another try in the future. It would definitely make a great addition to any survival kit.


----------



## xcandrew (Feb 18, 2017)

Kaa_ said:


> The specs tells me it should burn 60h on 300 lumen. That is very long in comparison with HL60R that has 3h runtime on 400 lumen on paper with 1x 18650.



There's no LED so efficient that it will burn for 60h at 300 lumens with such a small Li-ion or Lipo battery The battery doesn't hold that much energy. That spec has to be an unregulated mode starting at a quoted 300 lumens and then fading. To really get a full 300 lumens for 60 hours with the most efficient electronics and LEDs, I think you would need about 15 to 18 x 18650s (more or less).


----------



## OldmanRon (Feb 18, 2017)

_Edited/Deleted_


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 18, 2017)

Couple of things, for the e+ model. Battery is a CR2032 NOT Li-ion. 
And not sure why it was blue as from the picture is not a 5mm led. It looks like either Cree or Philips. They never made LED die that are blue in tint.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 19, 2017)

Been using the Tikkina for a few weeks now. Had to do repair on my car late at night it worked great working under the car. Used it for about 30 minutes or so on the 100 lumens level, did not notice dimming running on Eneloop AAA white wrapping.


----------



## OldmanRon (Feb 20, 2017)

Edited/Deleted


----------



## OldmanRon (Feb 20, 2017)

xcandrew said:


> There's no LED so efficient that it will burn for 60h at 300 lumens with such a small Li-ion or Lipo battery The battery doesn't hold that much energy. That spec has to be an unregulated mode starting at a quoted 300 lumens and then fading. To really get a full 300 lumens for 60 hours with the most efficient electronics and LEDs, I think you would need about 15 to 18 x 18650s (more or less).



No kidding. When I first read what he wrote I had a WTF moment and then almost instantly thought the same thing as you. I have the new unregulated 2017 Tikka and the burn time info that they quote is kinda misleading ... as in quotingthe same burn time (in hours) for both the Medium and High settings! I actually started a thread about it here, and some helpful more-knowledgable guys quickly brought me up-to-speed. Basically, in an unregulated light like the Tikka, it starts off bright or medium and then gradually shuts down, apparently after about the same amount of time.


Unlike my Tikka, the current Actik is a regulated (called ACTIVE by Petzl) light that is powered by 3 AAA batteries. It seems impossible that it could burn at a regulated/constant 300 lumen power for that length of time.


So I went to a couple of Petzl websites to see for myself ...


https://www.petzl.com/NL/en/Sport/AC...K#.WKiK4RgZOis

https://www.petzl.com/NL/en/Sport/Ne...E#.WKiMIhgZOis


As you can see in the first one, the specs say MAX POWER - 300 lumens with a constant/regulated burn time of 60 hours, which is unreal. The light comes with three regular batteries but is CORE-compatible.

The second link (where they call it the Actik Core and say it is available in March) says it is 350 lumens with a constant/regulated burn time of 2 hours … much more believable. The light comes with the CORE battery (which might explain the extra 50 lumens) but is compatible with regular batteries. 

Is the first chart really correct? Not a typo? It seems scientifically impossible. Very confusing. 

Edit (several hours later) - Both links are now suddenly now as dead Monty Python's infamous Norwegian Blue parrot ... with a graphic of a skull wearing a fired-up powerful Petzl headlamp within a glowing/lit-up cubic foot of ice. Dead link. "The Page Cannot be Found" status ...*

*Oopsy ... what a mea culpa
It looks like somebody at Petzl "follows" this page even on Sundays. 


However, this uncorrupted/fresh link from Google will work for the AAA powered Actik at least.

https://www.petzl.com/NL/en/Sport/AC...K#.WKpM8hgZOis

For now anyways ...

Here's another one for the Actik Core ... for some reason it won't work as a hot link from this post but it _will_ work as a cut-and-paste into the URL window above ... 

https://www.petzl.com/NL/en/Sport/New/ACTIK-CORE#.WKr4uRgZOis


----------



## OldmanRon (Feb 20, 2017)

Double post.


----------



## xcandrew (Feb 21, 2017)

Like I said, if you have experience with brighter lights and their specs and efficiency, you don't need to dig into Petzl's specs to know that you can't get 60 hours of 300 lumens with 3 AAAs.

With 3 AAAs, you get 800 mAh capacity at 3.6V with Eneloops or similar low-discharge NiMH batteries, and less with alkaline batteries, at least with high discharge currents. The CORE battery for the Actik is 1250 mAh at presumably 3.7 V nominal, so it's probably about 50% better than Eneloops. If you go with expensive one-time use lithium batteries, you can beat the CORE's capacity. The Energizer Lithiums are 1250 mAh, and 1.5 V nominal, but actually start at 1.7 V, so 3x1.7= 5.1 V.

In comparison, one decent quality 18650 can have 2600 to 3400 mAh capacity at 3.7 V, so the CORE is less than half the capacity of a single 18650. That makes sense, because Petzl's brighter headlamp, the NAO, uses one 18650 battery, and it's a much bigger light than the headlamps that use the CORE battery. With current technology, you need 15 to 18 18650s to run a light at 300 lumens for 60 hours.

Regulated lights, when used with alkalines/NiMH/one-time use lithium batteries, will only run in regulation with a constant light level when the batteries still have enough energy to supply the current and voltage needed. That might not be very long with 3 AAA alkaline batteries feeding 300 lumens. After the batteries are no longer able to supply the current/voltage to maintain the high setting, the light might switch to a lower regulated level (like a medium or low) and then run at that lower level until doesn't get enough current/voltage to sustain that, and then go the next lower level. When they run out of regulated levels, it might finally go into an unregulated level until the batteries run out. Or it's possible that after that initial regulated period of 300 lumens ends, the light switches immediately to unregulated operation until the batteries run out. Either way, if the Actik really runs 60 hours on alkalines, maybe only the first 60 minutes or so might be regulated operation if you are running it at 300 lumens, and the rest of the 60 hours would be unregulated operation. That's probably why the medium and high have the same 60 hour run time - the runtimes both round to about 60 hours because it is in unregulated operation for 95+% of the runtime for both.

The CORE battery, since it is Li-ion, can't be drained below a certain cut off voltage, or it will be permanently damaged, so it will shut off well before (2 hrs on high) it gets as dim the light you would be getting from 3 AAAs near the end of their runtime.


----------



## OldmanRon (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Xcandrew,

Thank you for the detailed response. However, what you speculate about in your second-last paragraph "flies in the face of" everything that Petzl says online about their regulated headlamps. Just Google _*Petzl*_ and _*Active*_ and carefully (in a lawyer-like manner 😛 ) read what they say. You will get a lot of hits, but here's a nice little video. 

https://www.petzl.com/NL/en/Sport/ACTIVE-headlamps#/How-to-choose?

They say "with stable output during the entire burn time" but seem to include hours and hours of very low reserve time in the "high" chart for the AAA Actik ... not fair! 

EDIT: However, in that video they do provide a two-line graph comparing the burn times/profiles of their Classic Regular (unregulated) technology and their Active (regulated) technology. The former (with the black line) shows what you would expect ... a graceful curve sweeping down and to the right, levelling-off *just above* the Y-axis (time) and heading East to parts unknown. The red (Active, regulated) line starts at the same point on the X-axis and heads due East but after a while (when it is almost right above the point where the black line has flattened-out just above the Y-axis) the red line plummets almost straight down to the same point as the black line ... and ... almost hand-in-hand and really pooped, they mosey on east to parts unknown until they quietly expire. A non-asymptote situation ... 

Bottom-line ... the runtime chart that they provide (or provided) for the battery-powered Tikka Actik is (or was) unintentionally deceptive or a typo. I say this based on that old chestnut of law ... "based on what a reasonable person might do/think/believe/perceive in that situation". The line graph apparently tells the true story.

I contacted a fellow that I know (based on a prior question) at Petzl in Utah, but got an out-of-office" response. I am curious to see what he says today. My curiosity is heightened by the fact that somebody quickly disabled both links (to the two runtime charts) in my original posts. 

Thanks again.

Ron


----------



## carrot (Feb 21, 2017)

I have one of the new Tikkas. It's great. 

It isn't waterproof but in my testing it is very water resistant and will suffer no long term effects from submersion. 

The Reactik is great too. I now have two of them and I use them all the time. Petzl's Active Lighting technology makes these by far and away preferable to the Zebralights that I keep buying.

Petzl Customer Service has also been nothing short of phenomenal for me when I had some lithium batteries wear out.


----------



## xcandrew (Feb 21, 2017)

I highly doubt Petzl is reacting to this thread. There's a good chance no one there reads this forum. There are still pages for the Actik and Actik Core on the Petzl website, with the tables with runtimes.

The graphs in the video show what I expect. After the regulated runtime can no longer be held, it drops to an unregulated low level. They call this the reserve, and that runs for about 60 hrs. I wouldn't look too closely at the graphs. They don't have numbers on them.

I agree that the runtime for battery operation is misleading. This has always been an issue with many different lighting companies since... forever. I've noticed that some companies over the years have switched back and forth between stating regulated runtimes and total runtime. They sometimes want to spell it out by explaining regulated runtimes and using those specs. Other times they don't want to look bad in comparison with other companies that don't do it that way, and change back to stating total runtime. If you think about it, a total runtime spec for an unregulated light is just as misleading.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 22, 2017)

I thought this topic was about a well established brand that has a rock solid reliability. Not only that but talk about the 2017 models. Is a light, it turns on and do what you need. Simple. The requirement is turn on. So what if is not perfect and xyz lumens is 10 less or whatever or if it does not run 72 hours straight at the same brightness. 
Really I think one should actually spend the money, buy the actual light, use it extensively and then criticize it constructively.


----------



## charles is great (Mar 2, 2017)

I've had the Actik since November, and yeah at the 300 lumen setting it wouldn't last more than a couple hours I'm guessing. I use Eneloops so I've never bothered actually testing as I just recharge my batteries anyway. 

Anyways they are great lights, having 300 lumens in a headlamp, but if you are sensitive to PWM flicker that will annoy you at the 100 lumen setting. It's not noticeable (or not even present, probably) at the 300 lumen setting. I've emailed Petzl U.S. about it and they don't seem to be aware of PWM or if any their products use it, which is a bit disappointing.


----------



## FlashlightR (Mar 6, 2017)

I really like the design of the (new) Petzl headlights. I think the good priced Petzl lights are perfect for a backup light. I hoped for better pwm free electronics in the new batches... very strange that they don't know about the pwm...
I am very sensitive to pwm so I think it is a no go for me....


----------



## charles is great (Mar 10, 2017)

FlashlightR said:


> I really like the design of the (new) Petzl headlights. I think the good priced Petzl lights are perfect for a backup light. I hoped for better pwm free electronics in the new batches... very strange that they don't know about the pwm...
> I am very sensitive to pwm so I think it is a no go for me....



Yeah it's quite disappointing if you plan on using it at mid-power. If you only want the 300 lumen mode you'll like it. I've never cared before this because I've always used their lights on the brightest setting (80 lumens for my old models). When I inquired about it they initially thought I had a defective one and asked if my battery terminals are corroded. When I clarified this is the response I got:


> Hi Charles,
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. France produces the Actik Headlamp, and we do not have information on if PWM technology is used. At this time there is only the one version of the Actik Headlamp with no known plans for a technology update/switch.


I'm sure if you asked around somebody there would know more about it, but this person didn't. I'm quite sure we're in a minority of users as I don't see anybody mention this in their reviews.


----------



## FlashlightR (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks Charles. I like to use the 100 lumens mode for the longer runtimes... and indeed the most (not flashaholic) users don't know or don't care about the whole pwm thing we are talking about. In almost every Petzl light video reviews pwm is there very obvious but indeed is never mentioned by the reviewer. 
Maybee you could reply to Petzl if they want to inform France about the pwm complaints and mention the extra marketing pro and new interested customers when they start using constant current technology in the future.


----------



## Blue72 (Mar 14, 2017)

I am a huge fan of the e-lite....nice to see the LED upgrade....hopefully it's a wider beam

however, it is sad to see that they did way with the retractable headband

once you have used a headlamp with a retractable headband, you can't go back to traditional headlamp strap, especially if your are a minimalist


----------



## FlashlightR (Mar 23, 2017)

I just looked on the Petzl website and the release date of the new taktikka core 350 lumen headlight is changed from March 2017 to July 2017..... I hope they have read our complaints on the forum and E-mails and take the time to make it fully waterproof and eleminate the PWM........


----------



## lampeDépêche (Mar 23, 2017)

I just ordered the new e+LITE.

I have mixed feelings about the headstrap. It's true that the retractible is a lot more compact. But not as comfortable for long wear, I think.

The white LED is definitely a more diffuse beam. On brazilianriver.com, a user has added some photos on the page for the 2017 e+LITE showing the new beam side by side with the old beam. The old beam, with the three 5mm LEDs, was throwier than the new one is.

My main curiosity is about the red LED. I want to know whether they went back to the old throwy red beam that they had in the first version (the old headstrap version) or the diffuse, clouded lens red LED that they put into the retractible version. Which I hate. Lousy for reading, lousy for navigating.

Oh--it looks like the new back cover on the headstrap version does not have the excellent wire loop that was on the first model. That was great for clipping onto pocket-edges or ball-cap brims or other places. It was a mistake to leave that off, in my opinion. 

But I'll write up more when mine comes next week or so.


----------

